# new definition for the word dope? Cavendish?



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Seriously,

What a bad decision. I love his aggressiveness but to the point of stupidity?

Yeah, new definition of to dope.

Being a dope cost him immensely. He could have added 3-4 more stage wins to his legacy, possibly even the yellow jersey.

Not to mention all the RBR teams that put thier faith in him!!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I think he made a stupid move based on all the pressure to win that particular stage. Home soil, yellow jersey in England, etc. I think he felt he had to win it and took an unnecessary risk. Who knows if he would have done that move mid-Tour.
Either way, I don't think he would have won over Kittel.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

burgrat said:


> I think he made a stupid move based on all the pressure to win that particular stage. Home soil, yellow jersey in England, etc. I think he felt he had to win it and took an unnecessary risk. Who knows if he would have done that move mid-Tour.
> Either way, I don't think he would have won over Kittel.


Yeah, he let the pressure get to him for sure.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeebus man, relax. How many Cav bashing threads do we need? He wanted the win on home soil so desperately that he let it get the best of him. Sprints get hairy, and this was no exception. Should he have just accepted that he was boxed in? Yes. Buts its easier said than done when you have the chance to wear yellow. I've seen people make sketchier moves for $15 gas card primes, let alone a stage in the Tour. It was a dumb move and he paid the price, and publicly apologized to Gerrans. 

I don't mean to come off as a fanboy or apologist, but this is like the 3rd or 4th thread about it already.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

RaptorTC said:


> Jeebus man, relax. How many Cav bashing threads do we need? He wanted the win on home soil so desperately that he let it get the best of him. Sprints get hairy, and this was no exception. Should he have just accepted that he was boxed in? Yes. Buts its easier said than done when you have the chance to wear yellow. I've seen people make sketchier moves for $15 gas card primes, let alone a stage in the Tour. It was a dumb move and he paid the price, and publicly apologized to Gerrans.
> 
> I don't mean to come off as a fanboy or apologist, but this is like the 3rd or 4th thread about it already.


Plus eleventy.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

This crash will cost him more than most people make in a year.
No need to bash him further, he's well aware of what he has done.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

You can now refer him as Cavendope


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Roses are red. Violets are blue. 

I HATE MARK CAVENDISH, Lance ruined my life, and I'm tougher than the Schlecks.


----------



## 95624 (Oct 23, 2007)

As the brits would say...BRILLIANT ! Now we don't have to hear his name mispronounced nearly as much. For the record, it is CavenDOUCHE. The question now is how long can we enjoy sprints without him.

On the flip side, he was under a lot of pressure to perform in his Mom's hometown. He is also a pretty emotional guy. Time for a good cry. :cryin:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

karma is a beotch.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

RaptorTC said:


> Jeebus man, relax. How many Cav bashing threads do we need? He wanted the win on home soil so desperately that he let it get the best of him. Sprints get hairy, and this was no exception. Should he have just accepted that he was boxed in? Yes. Buts its easier said than done when you have the chance to wear yellow. I've seen people make sketchier moves for $15 gas card primes, let alone a stage in the Tour. It was a dumb move and he paid the price, and publicly apologized to Gerrans.
> 
> I don't mean to come off as a fanboy or apologist, but this is like the 3rd or 4th thread about it already.


bingo. winner. done


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

95624 said:


> As the brits would say...BRILLIANT ! Now we don't have to hear his name mispronounced nearly as much. For the record, it is CavenDOUCHE. The question now is how long can we enjoy sprints without him.
> 
> On the flip side, he was under a lot of pressure to perform in his Mom's hometown. He is also a pretty emotional guy. Time for a good cry. :cryin:


eTough. Population you.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I felt sorriest for William and Kate having to stand on the podium with Kittel.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I get the feeling that most Cavendish haters have never been in a sprint.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

looigi said:


> I felt sorriest for William and Kate having to stand on the podium with Kittel.


This. Has to be pretty awkward and hard to swallow to coronate a German on your home soil when your party was expecting to coronate a Brit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> I get the feeling that most Cavendish haters have never been in a sprint.


What percentage of this forum has even raced? 

There was a thread a few months back where a dude was complaining about TT bikes. Turned out he didn't even have a road bike. I'd imagine this forum might be a little more mellow if people actually spent time on a road bike.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Local Hero said:


> I get the feeling that most Cavendish haters have never been in a sprint.


I started the thread and I am not a hater. Well, pretty pissed off at him right now as I picked him as a rider in a contest!!!!
Always hate to see extreme talent be grounded by poor choices. Which is too often in all sports.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

RaptorTC said:


> Jeebus man, relax. How many Cav bashing threads do we need? He wanted the win on home soil so desperately that he let it get the best of him. Sprints get hairy, and this was no exception. Should he have just accepted that he was boxed in? Yes. Buts its easier said than done when you have the chance to wear yellow. I've seen people make sketchier moves for $15 gas card primes, let alone a stage in the Tour. It was a dumb move and he paid the price, and publicly apologized to Gerrans.
> 
> I don't mean to come off as a fanboy or apologist, but this is like the 3rd or 4th thread about it already.


+1

Resist the urge to click "New Thread" before you even read the titles of the last few forum posts.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

looigi said:


> I felt sorriest for William and Kate having to stand on the podium with Kittel.


Could've been worse. Sagan could have been up there playing "grab @ss" with Kate.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

67caddy said:


> Could've been worse. Sagan could have been up there playing "grab @ss" with Kate.


Remember how angry people got when Sagan pulled that stunt? We were all misogynists.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Remember how angry people got when Sagan pulled that stunt? We were all misogynists.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fq8rX75IwVs

No one seems to talk about that stunt.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

juno said:


> I started the thread and I am not a hater. Well, pretty pissed off at him right now as I picked him as a rider in a contest!!!!
> Always hate to see extreme talent be grounded by poor choices. Which is too often in all sports.


Choices that you scrutinize from the comfort of your couch, trailer or tent. Choices he had to make in a split second, under pressure, without replay from 30 angles and slow motion. IF (a big if) he pulls it off and he is a hero magician everybody is raving about. It's sports. Judgement is ALWAYS better hindsight.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

juno said:


> I started the thread and I am not a hater. Well, pretty pissed off at him right now as I picked him as a rider in a contest!!!!
> Always hate to see extreme talent be grounded by poor choices. Which is too often in all sports.


Did you whine when your NCAA bracket didn't work out either? It's just a fantasy league, chill out.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cav was at fault here, he admitted it. He paid a bigger price than anyone. But that's racing. More specifically, that's sprinting. Sometimes you gotta nudge another rider out of the way. And sometimes it's miles from the finish. How The Race Was Won - Milan-Sanremo 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> Did you whine when your NCAA bracket didn't work out either? It's just a fantasy league, chill out.


Since my cousin was a senior on the Louisville Cards basketball team, yes I did whine a bit. Oh well, he did fairly well last year...

Cavendish was under incredible pressure (internal and external) to produce, and pretty much cross-eyed from effort. That he would make a wrong decision in that moment I can understand. That he admitted his mistake publicly and apologized earned a few points with me, and I don't like many pure sprinters. His best results may be behind him, but I think he still has more than a few left in the tank.

Short, explosive efforts aren't always pretty or completely under control, and they sometimes result in wrecks. That's racing. Anyone who says it isn't hasn't raced at the pointy end of a crit. Even the best in the world make mistakes.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Cavendish has made that same move before. I've seen him and other riders have wobbled or fell, while he rode to gory. It is a classic Cavendish move this time that cost him the race. He admitted that it was his fault, and he called and apologized to the other two riders he caused to crash. That, to me, is man enough. I applaud him for apologizing and owning up to his mistake. Unfortunately, he's out for this year's TdF. I guess I won't have to listen to Phil keep talking about the "Manx Missile" anymore. Hope Mark has a speedy recovery and learns from his costly mistake.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

deviousalex said:


> Did you whine when your NCAA bracket didn't work out either? It's just a fantasy league, chill out.


If that is whining you must be shedding rivers of tears.


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

vic bastige said:


> Choices that you scrutinize from the comfort of your couch, trailer or tent. Choices he had to make in a split second, under pressure, without replay from 30 angles and slow motion. IF (a big if) he pulls it off and he is a hero magician everybody is raving about. It's sports. Judgement is ALWAYS better hindsight.


Defend it if you want, it was still a bad choice.

That move was a little more aggregious then an average shove for position. I think even if it had worked he would have been penalized.

I want Cavendish to race hard every time. I feel cheated, as we all should, that we don't get to see him bump and grind his way a half dozen more times in this years tour. I wanted to see him go head to head with Kittel and watch Sagan try to figure a way to get a jump on them both to have a chance. The sprints are much less interesting now.
I hope he can come back and be at an elite level again, but I don't see it.
Yep, I am disappointed.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Ferrari...say no more.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Deja Vu all over again*



adjtogo said:


> Cavendish has made that same move before. I've seen him and other riders have wobbled or fell, while he rode to gory. It is a classic Cavendish move this time that cost him the race. He admitted that it was his fault, and he called and apologized to the other two riders he caused to crash. That, to me, is man enough. I applaud him for apologizing and owning up to his mistake. Unfortunately, he's out for this year's TdF. I guess I won't have to listen to Phil keep talking about the "Manx Missile" anymore. Hope Mark has a speedy recovery and learns from his costly mistake.


Agreed. I found it funny that our fav commentators - having witnessed as we all did Cav causing the crash - avoided calling it as it was.

Seems, old habits die hard.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

juno said:


> I feel cheated, as we all should, that we don't get to see him bump and grind his way a half dozen more times in this years tour.


Hah, clearly after this statement I'm the one shedding tears. You are either shedding tears or getting insanely aggravated about this. Maybe both 

Also, Cavendish doesn't owe you anything.


In my opinion OPQS didn't do a great job on the leadout. They started too early and then fell off pace. Kittel has a better leadout with Giant-Shimano. Did anyone watch the on bike camera sprints from the tour of California? Cav had to jump in Giant-Shimano's leadout train. In that case it was their fault for dropping a wheel and giving him a gap to get in. But at the tour, it's a different story.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cavendish? More like Cavenschleck! Ohhh, burn!


High fives?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

+1.


LostViking said:


> Ferrari...say no more.


What angers me more are the lame commentators. None of them brave enough to really have an opinion, just playing the game...
What's worse is the lack of coverage on Gerrans and the others condition! We have to hear minute by minute updates on Cav's dumbass condition, but God forbid we hear a word on them. Gerrans goes down hard and gets back in contention the next day, where's that F'n story?..


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Monk said:


> +1.
> 
> What angers me more are the lame commentators. None of them brave enough to really have an opinion, just playing the game...
> What's worse is the lack of coverage on Gerrans and the others condition! We have to hear minute by minute updates on Cav's dumbass condition, but God forbid we hear a word on them. Gerrans goes down hard and gets back in contention the next day, where's that F'n story?..


I don't think there's a story there. Gerrans didn't get hurt.

It's not like when Cav derailed Heinrich Haussler's career.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

cav's out :thumbsup:


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

My point is Gerrans is a stage contender as well, but not a word on his condition is mentioned? He goes down at 40mph, damn right he's hurting! I couldn't believe he was in the next stage. Sounds worthy of reporting to me. 
Funny, I guess Cav's action is okay as long as no one was hurt? Please...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Monk said:


> My point is Gerrans is a stage contender as well, but not a word on his condition is mentioned? He goes down at 40mph, damn right he's hurting! I couldn't believe he was in the next stage. Sounds worthy of reporting to me.
> Funny, I guess Cav's action is okay as long as no one was hurt? Please...


Who is saying it was OK? He admitted that he screwed up and apologized. Case closed. Unless you want blood? If so, how exactly should the denizens of roadbikereview mete out punishment on Mark Crashendish? 

Yeah, I made a better nickname than any of the haters. And _Crashendish_ may just stick. Suck it. 

Also, if you watch Orica Green Edge Backstage Pass on the youtubes you'll see that Gerrans has mentioned getted banged up multiple times. He's on the mend.


----------

